# May have found a puppy, what do you think?



## maybe532 (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw an ad from a woman looking to rehome her 8 month old puppy. Long story short, her husband didn't really want a dog and he is retired so he is with the dog most of the time and he just doesn't like dogs. Not in a mean way, just prefers not to have a dog. They shouldn't have gotten the dog in the first place but that's a different story. Anyhow, I contacted her and she gave me the websites of the pup's parents. I was wondering if you could look at them and see what you think. The dad is named Wayside's Brando http://www.landsendkennels.com/page3.html. The mother is no longer breeding because she had two litters in which the puppies developed MegaEsophagus so they stopped breeding her. http://www.katelynshepherds.net/
The pup doesn't have the disease (at this time). She sounds like a good natured dog but her owner said she is a bit shy with strangers. I'm not sure if this means she is like a normal GSD or if she is more shy. She did say if the person approaches her without trying to pet her right off than she accepts them. She is not shy with children, in fact the woman has a toddler (we have a 3 year old). We originally were going to go through a breeder but I honestly would prefer a bit of an older pup since we have a 3 year old daughter. 
The owner is willing to hold her for a few weeks until we move because we are in an apartment right now with a 20 pound pet limit. She is in no rush to find her a home. We are moving into a house in June. Everything sounds great but this being our first GSD I'd love some input from some more experienced people.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Your first link didn't work. Have you had any large breed dogs before? I know you said this would be your first GSD --- GSD shouldn't be a person's first dog. Being that the dog is 8 months old I have a feeling the truth of the matter would be the owners can't handle adolence of an 8 month old GSD and I have a feeling the dog wasn't socialialized properly or probably not trained. Strange to me to hear husband is retired and they have a toddler, and trying to figure out how they got the dog from a breeder when husband didn't want a dog. Seems most dogs get rehomed around 8 months because of lack of training, socialization and adolence problems that can crop up at that age due to first owner's lack of knowledge of the breed and patience. Just my two cents.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

There are a couple red flag for me in regards to this couple rehoming their dog. If they did get this dog from a breeder, most breeders state in their contract that if a dog does not work out with a family that the breeder should be given the chance to take the dog back before the family tries to rehome or sell the dog. I wonder if the couple has tried to do that or not :thinking




> Originally Posted By: shannon LP She sounds like a good natured dog but her owner said she is a bit shy with strangers. I'm not sure if this means she is like a normal GSD or if she is more shy.


I'm also a little confused about your comment about the dog being shy. "Normal" GSD's should not be shy at all. The standard states they are "aloof", but not shy. Sounds like this pup may not have had the proper socialization early on.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi Shannon. I know of Landsend and know they are good people with good lines. The lines being used by the other kennel are good as well. Both are good breeders so I hope that sets your mind at ease. The puppy appears to have a very nice pedigree. I would go take a look at her and then decide if you like the puppy. It may be a great opportunity for you.

Cherri


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

If the breeder is a responsible breeder, like Mollysmom said, the breeder should have in the contract that they will take the puppy back incase the original owner cannot keep him.
I disagree with a previous poster about one shouldn't have GSD as their first dog. I have two GSD's and they are my first dogs. Never had a dog before but always wanted a GSD. I think it depends on the individual, who can handle a GSD and who cannot.
Definite red flag is also that the dog appears shy. GSDs should not be shy at all!
Just my two cents....


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I also strongly disagree with the post that "GSD shouldn't be a person's first dog." I know a lot of people who have had GSDs as their first dog and it was a successful match.
It obviously should be considered on a case by case basis, such overly simple minded rules can prevent GSDs from finding good homes.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Meet the pup, spend some time with her/him and see what you think. I think any pup is a lot of work and if you are willing to put the time and effort into it, then I say go for it.

Good Luck


----------



## maybe532 (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I found the dog on Craigslist and thought she was in Houston but she is actually in New York City. After talking with the woman for some time she decided to try to make it work. The dog sounds like a very good dog, I believe her when she says she is well behaved. It is unfortunate that her husband is not a dog person but I am hoping they can find some sort of compromise.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

It drives me nuts when people post on Craigslist OUTSIDE of their area.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are lots of gsds in rescue in Texas. Put in an application with some of the rescue organizations and they should help you find a good match.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

having a 3 year old daughter i think you should get a puppy from a good breeder. all of you will bond together. this being your first GSD shouldn't be a factor. having a Shep will fit perfectly in your lives. they're easy to train. i had a Shep when my children were 3 and 5 years old and it was fine. i say get a puppy so you don't have to worry about it's baggage. just make sure you find a good breeder. the dog your looking at is from a litter known to have MegaEsophagus and she's shy. don't do it. get a cute little puppy-wuppy and everybody is going to happy. a puppy and a little girl, what's better than that. that's going to be so cute. make sure your camera works or buy a new one and alot of film. wait, film, do people use that now??? puppy-wuppy and baby girl, oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SherushYour first link didn't work. Have you had any large breed dogs before? I know you said this would be your first GSD --- GSD shouldn't be a person's first dog. Being that the dog is 8 months old I have a feeling the truth of the matter would be the owners can't handle adolence of an 8 month old GSD and I have a feeling the dog wasn't socialialized properly or probably not trained. Strange to me to hear husband is retired and they have a toddler, and trying to figure out how they got the dog from a breeder when husband didn't want a dog. Seems most dogs get rehomed around 8 months because of lack of training, socialization and adolence problems that can crop up at that age due to first owner's lack of knowledge of the breed and patience. Just my two cents.


why can't a GSD be persons first dog??? what are you basing that on???


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: OceanI also strongly disagree with the post that "GSD shouldn't be a person's first dog." I know a lot of people who have had GSDs as their first dog and it was a successful match.
> It obviously should be considered on a case by case basis, such overly simple minded rules can prevent GSDs from finding good homes.


"overly simple minded rules can prevent from finding good homes GSD's". i like that, "overly simple minded rules". you find that alot in dog world( i don't mean that magazine which is great).


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThere are lots of gsds in rescue in Texas. Put in an application with some of the rescue organizations and they should help you find a good match.


Shannon LP, I heartily agree with Ruth. A rescue organization will work with you to find the best dog for you and your family.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:having a 3 year old daughter i think you should get a puppy from a good breeder. all of you will bond together.


Playing devils advocate here...IMO a well chosen adult can be a better mix with young children than a developing pup. With a carefully selected adult you can be certain the dog is good with children & has the adult temperament you need, ie high threshold for annoyance & discomfort, not reactive nor overly protective (you do not want your dog 'protecting' your child against her friends when they have a tiff).

Bonding with adult dogs can be every bit as intense as with pups. My heart&soul dog was 4yo when I got him. He passed away almost 6yrs ago when he was almost 13 & to this day I miss him with every breath I draw.

With young children, unless a rescue has exactly the GSD you want, you might want to look for a decent breeder with a young adult available. Sometimes when a dog's show or breeding prospects haven't panned out s/he becomes available at a very reasonable price to a good pet home.

Should a GSD be someone's 1st dog??? IMO, more thought & care is needed in deciding for a GSD than say a Papillon, but owning 20 Papillons (or Goldens or Miniature Poodles or Newfies) won't prepare you for the special demands of the 'difficult' breeds, such as a GSD, Siberian Husky, Akita. For that matter, owning one of those won't necessarily equip you for unique demands of the others.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mollysmomThere are a couple red flag for me in regards to this couple rehoming their dog. If they did get this dog from a breeder, most breeders state in their contract that if a dog does not work out with a family that the breeder should be given the chance to take the dog back before the family tries to rehome or sell the dog. I wonder if the couple has tried to do that or not :thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the breeder should be informed regardless if they have a first rights of refusal. It is sad though that a pup(maybe not in this case) could be damaged because of lack of socialization, training, or just abused, and then the breeder has to take it back and rehab it, this is what a responsible breeder has to think about before even breeding.


----------



## oreo_rr (Jun 26, 2008)

im going to be a 1st time large breed owner too...
im going to get a pup..still cant decide whether i should go for male or female...
can you guys help me?
like which gender is easier to handle for a beginner?


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I feel males are easier for a beginner. Bitches tends to be more territorial, more protective and just more serious in my experiences. Dogs tend to be more easy going IMO within the household as long as they are raised properly. IMO they tend to be more playful and not as serious as bitches.

Cherri


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSDI feel males are easier for a beginner. Bitches tends to be more territorial, more protective and just more serious in my experiences. Dogs tend to be more easy going IMO within the household as long as they are raised properly. IMO they tend to be more playful and not as serious as bitches.
> 
> Cherri


As a general rule I totally agree with the above.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I do not agree that first time dog owners should shy away from a large breed or a german shepherd. They are fantastic dogs, and each breed of dog, regardless of size or disposition comes with their own set of "rules" and proclivity's that an owner should be educated on. As long as you understand what it means to be a good pack leader, and willing to put in great time with obedience and training, a german shepherd would be a great first dog.
Echo was my husbands first dog, and the first I've had as an adult.
He was NEVER a dog person and told me 3 months in he never thought he would ever have so much love for an animal as he does for Echo. And I attribute that to Echo being a smart, well bred german shepherd.

As for male vs female. Well I knew I wanted a male from the get go because yes, Males are easier to handle in general (in my opinion anyhow) Our second edition Indigo which is a rescue dog, is a female, and I already see some differences in them. Wether it being a rescue dog, or a female I don't know.

Either going with a breeder or a rescue is your own choice, both are great options, both a puppy or an older rescue comes with their work cut out, and both can bond well with your family.

Good luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also play devils adovocate here, I tend to agree with Ruby,,

while I do disagree that gsd's shouldn't go to first time dog owners, I do think if that first time dog owner has young children, ALOT of thought should go into it prior to getting a puppy. 

I have to disagree with the statement made in a previous post, they are easy to train, while mine ALL HAVE been easy trainers, they aren't "all" that way) 

My 11 wk old is VERY demanding of my time and attention..If I had small kids there is no way I could keep up with it. She's also a biting machine at this age, and with small kids around I know this wouldn't be the best situation. She takes up ALOT of my time right now and my attention is on her 24/7.

I wholeheartedly agree looking into rescue. One who will screen their dogs and match to a family with small kids. However, I also know there are some rescues who will not adopt out dogs to kids under a certain age.

Puppies are definately cute, but I think having small kids on top of it, can be ALOT of work and could be overwhelming to someone who may not realize just exactly what it entails in having small kids AND a puppy..

Maybe try fostering a puppy from a local shelter or rescue group, see how that goes but of course the end decision is yours to make.
Just some ideas
Diane


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Perhaps normal GSD's should not be shy, but as a rescue of the GSD I find most are. 

A GSD in most cases would be fine, especially if th child comes first. The latter does not apply to your comments, but a prior one.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We looked at a dog that needed to be rehomed. She was so attached to her owner (and so spoiled) she would not have anything to do with us. Poor sweet Lucky really liked her (he liked everybody) but all she did was growl at him. The lesson is you have to consider the personality of the dog, not just that it's a dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

12yr old thread.


----------

